# Buying Bees in WI



## rysharpee (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello, 
New bee keeper in WI this year. Have been doing some internet searching on where I can buy bees but was looking for some recommendations. I will be having two hives that I can either place very close to each other or miles apart. I have heard from someone that bees from California are better but not sure if this is true. I have also heard that Russian bees also have some advantages as well compared to Italians or Carniolans. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

First off Welcome!  All breeds have different advantages, you will get some sort of hybrid anyway, as genetic purity cannot be guaranteed in open breeding apiaries. Few package producers artificially inseminate. Look for a local bee club, You will most likely be able to buy a couple of local nucs from someone you can deal with face to face.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome,,Tenbears is 100 % right about genetic purity.. Buy local nucs from some one you can get help from. It would be best if you can put the nucs in the same yard to compare them.


----------



## rysharpee (Feb 4, 2016)

Is April too early to get bees for the WI area?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

When daytime temperatures remain in the 50s it is okay to start hives.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I live south of you in the chicagoland area. Joliet that is. I was in question also on what type of bee to get. I chose russian due to its wintering ability. I bought 2 russian hybrid packages from kellys. After about 2 months i contacted a certified russian breeder and bought 2 queens. My hives are russian now. I was very happy with my choice of breed. They were docile and very hard working. I filled 3 deeps and half of a fourth my first year. I treated with OAV . Im glad i did. Both my hives are still alive and come out and fly on nice days. Your winters are colder than mine and i would recommend russian for you. Others will have a different opinion. I hived my packages on april 6th last year. It was still chilly at night 50's i believe. How many hives are you looking for? This year im going to start a few nucs and increase my hives. Gunna try anyway. I was hooked on this beekeeping thing once i hived my bees. Within a hr or 2 they were bringing in pollen. Well you have choices to make and you need to make them soon. I hope this helped about the russian bees.


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

RYsharpee, there are some good beekeeping groups in Madison. I suggest you go with what they are getting. The differences are much less noticeable for new beekeepers. (imho) You would rather have actual bees your 1st year than no bees (of a specific variety).

Most packages are Cali or Georgia. But you may be able to get local nucs later in May. Concord Farms of Sullivan does great nucs that he overwinters down in Georgia. Our bee club bought a bunch last year and some folks got 80# avg honey off of them!

So take the "breed" with a grain of salt. Yes, there are differences....but to a new beek, prolly not major ones.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

rysharpee said:


> Hello, New bee keeper in WI this year.


You'll find suppliers listed by state on the BeeSource home page. 

http://www.beesource.com/bees-supplies/united-states/


----------



## Galaxie (May 13, 2015)

rysharpee,
Another supplier is McEvoy's House of Honey located in Wausau, WI. I got two nucs from them last spring that did very well.

Also try checking your local Craigslist by searching for "nuc". I've seen a few suppliers advertise that way.


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

You may be better off buying bees from the Dadant branch in Watertown. I install my bees in mid April which seems to work out just fine. Typically they stop feeding by early May.


----------

